
ULX3S, open hardware ECP5 FPGA dev board - pjmlp
https://www.crowdsupply.com/radiona/ulx3s
======
handinho
That you for mentioning ULX3S on Hacker News! The board has a bunch of
features and it has been used and tested in different cases. It is also being
used on several universities in courses on digital electronics.

A crowdfunding campaign for the board is in the works:

[https://www.crowdsupply.com/radiona/ulx3s](https://www.crowdsupply.com/radiona/ulx3s)

Check our page for some demos:

[http://radiona.org/ulx3s/](http://radiona.org/ulx3s/)

More info on our GitHub and gitter channel.

Please subscribe on the Crowd Supply link for new updates!

